# Getting started in field



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

There are lots of things you can work on alone and if you can find a group to train with, social distancing is built in to field training.
Look up some youtube videos of Bill Hillmann. He is a good resource for training field dogs through the basics.
Dennis Voight has a series of DVD's _"Training Retrievers Alone" _I don't have them but have heard good things and he had great success. YBS Media
Mike Lardy, Dave Rorem, Danny Farmer are some other names to look for.

Almost all field trial trainers, pro and amateur, use e collars. I would guess 95% plus and 99.99% of the successful ones. E collars are controversial on this forum but not in most circles. It is IMO the single most effective and humane training tool available. Like any tool it can be improperly used and even abused, that's up to the trainer.
The e collar give you the ability to communicate instantly with your dog from a great distance. It is not for teaching nor should it be used to punish a dog. You need to learn how to use it, not that difficult if you are dedicated to training your dog.

I trained alone today on more advance things. Multiple drive away marks; my dog sits at the line as I drive an ATV and throw 2-4 marks, some with a stickman for reference and some without. I then drive back to the line and send him.
After the marks I planted three blinds and we ran those.
Lots of thins to do before you get to that point though. It's all fun and extremely rewarding.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

So the only thing I would comment on SRW's comment above is getting "Training Retrievers Alone". Its a wonderful resource but for someone new to field work I would guess most is a little too advanced. I bought it myself and honestly didn't understand most of it when I watched it the first time. Retriever training has its own language, I'd pass on this dvd until you have some more experience under your belt. The biggest piece from it that would help you are stand alone marks, for a much better price you can get Dennis Voight's retriever's online article that will talk you through how to throw marks for your own dog. 

Based on what the OP wrote I would likely Fowl Dawgs DVD #1. If you like reading as well, then look into Lardy's articles on YBS media (links below). But definitely join a retriever group so you can get some gunner thrown marks!






Training Alone Tips


Learning how to train alone is important for almost all Amateurs. This collection will give you the Basics for Marks both with and without remote devices. Th...




www.retrieversonline.com










YBS Media







ybsmedia.com













Stawski: Fowl Dawgs vol. 1


Stawski: Fowl Dawgs vol. 1. Learn how to fix common training problems in the first edition of the series. $19.99.Approx. 1 hour 46 minute runtime Join successful field trial pro and avid hunter, Rick Stawski as he takes you through nearly two hours of young dog training. You will witness actual...




www.gundogsupply.com


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Here is a glossary of terms you will here in the field training world.


http://www.hennymschoor.nl/Artikelen/Retriever_Glossary___Terminology.pdf


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

SRW said:


> Here is a glossary of terms you will here in the field training world.
> 
> 
> http://www.hennymschoor.nl/Artikelen/Retriever_Glossary___Terminology.pdf


Well that is extremely helpful, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that you should take a look at TRAINING RETRIEVERS FOR MARSHES AND MEADOWS. It is a non-ecollar approach but it is an excellent resource IMO.


----------



## Obedience rocks (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks you all! These will be very informative and helpful!


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

I have been training and hunting my field Goldens for over 25 years. I run them in hunt tests, which is really fun and helps you learn what hunting with a Golden is all about. I use two starter DVD's, I highly recommend them both to get you through the basic fieldwork with a young dog. 
1. Sound Beginnings, Retriever Training with Jackie Mertens
2. Training a Retriever Puppy with Bill Hillmann

Good Luck


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Many field trialers use Hillmann's Puppy training methods and then move to Lardy's and advanced training.
It is good to have a variety of resources to draw from so you can use what works best for a specific dog.
My current dog was not responding well to some of Lardy's yard training basics, I switched to Hillmann's approach and he progressed rapidly. I have an article by Lardy somewhere in which he talks about using Hillmann's methods on many young dogs and his own on others according to the response of the dog.
Of course it can get expensive buying every DVD program on the market. Look on the RTF classifieds,(Classifieds - Gear/Equipment, Art & Outdoor collectibles) often there are used DVD programs for sale for about half price. I have Hillmann's Puppy Training Program and I'm happy to loan it out although it is currently on loan and likely will be for a few months.

A word of caution. With most video programs it is easy to get the impression that the dogs are rapidly advancing through the program. They are probably are not and it doesn't matter, you have to train your dog. Keep some notes on you daily training. Voice to text on your phone is an easy way to do it as you train or immediately after while everything is fresh in your mind. When you think you aren't making progress look back at where you were a week or two prior, you will likely be surprised.
Some basic rules to remember; Always teach new concepts thoroughly and learn to read your dog. You should be able to recognize confusion, disobedience, confidence and pride. Anytime you see confusion SIMPLIFY.
Don't try to move too fast or compete in training. Set your pup up for success. A perfect training day to me is when I see my dog work through a problem on his own. One example would be and obstacle (bush, round bail etc.) in route to a mark forcing the dog of course. The dog has to make decisions on how to avoid the obstacle and then correct his route. The challenge for the trainer is presenting just enough of a challenge to make the dog think and still succeed.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Obedience rocks said:


> I have a 1 1/2 yr old field/sport type golden. He is a male. He shows a lot of interest in birds, and is a tennis ball fanatic. I show him in obedience and rally, and plan to do agility. I have someone I can talk to/train with in terms of obedience, but once our state gets out of quarantine/stay at home order, I do want to join a club, where I will have options in terms of training for fieldwork and furthering my obedience training. However, is there anything I can work on at home in the mean time? I have no experience whatsoever in anything field. I have interest in it now, though, having a golden retriever. I would do hunt tests with him. He can retrieve a bumper thrown out in front of me. I can also throw two bumpers, one in front of me, the other about 90 degrees or so to the right or left. He brings it to my side (not in front) like I’ve seen field dogs do.
> Also, how difficult is the Junior Hunt Test, or WC, working certificate?
> And how prevalent are e collars in golden retriever field work? I know e collars are a controversial issue. I myself have nothing against them—though I don’t believe they belong in inexperienced hands. I do not use one on my boy currently. I just want to know how heavily they are used, and if one is necessary or recommended. Thanks for your help!


Obedience Rocks,
Read and watch whatever training materials that you can get your hands on (I trained my first retriever by way of Richard Wolter's "Water Dog" ... I don't recommend it these days, but it was my launching pad). If there's something that you hear, read or watch that you don't understand, post up your questions here and maybe some of the experienced folks can help you out.
As mentioned by others, the best way to learn is to join a training group, but that's not always possible and can even depend on what part of the country you live in. On the GRCA website, there's a list of field training resources, with the names and contact information for some amateurs, some clubs, and some pros ... maybe there's someone close to you.
FTGoldens


----------

